

Ask HN: What's holding your project up? - jjoe

What&#x27;s delaying delivery, execution, go live, etc...
======
arthurst
This is what it's like hiring a developer:

Me: "I need an omlette for breakfast tomorrow morning"

Developer: "Tomorrow is too soon. That's not enough time to raise a chicken."

Me: "I don't want you to raise the chicken and make the eggs yourself. Just go
to the store and buy eggs."

Developer: "I can't do that. That's not the proper way to get eggs. We have to
do it the complicated way, so that I can feel like I'm an elite programmer."

~~~
krapp
Yes, I can't stand it when developers want to do things properly, either.

------
japhyr
This weekend: potty-training my kid. :)

Side projects definitely take a back seat when you start being a parent, but
my motivation and efficiency when I can make time have grown in proportion. I
think I'm going to be unstoppable in my projects as my kid gains independence,
and I get some real side-project time back. But no rush, I'm loving every
stage of parenting while it lasts!

------
futurist
I've made three pivots already, and I haven't even launched yet.

Last night after finalizing the logo (paying the graphic designer) and
starting on the website design, a better name that would be easier to brand
suddenly came to mind. The concept is being overhauled yet again.

~~~
benologist
You can play that game forever, or you can launch.

------
krapp
Turns out it's way more complicated than I anticipated.

------
js7
Listening to music and taking my time :)

